# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  رفع مشکل درباره پروژه دانشجویی

## B3HI13

با سلام خدمت دوستان و برنامه نویسان حاضر در سایت ، بنده دانشجوی ترم 4 هستم و تو درس نظریه یه مشکلی دارم

والا برای عید(به جای پیک شادی :افسرده: ) استاد بنده یه پروژه داده که براتون ضمیمش می کنم و تا دهم هم مهلت داره. نکته اینجاست که بنده متوجه نمیشم منظور این پروژه چیه.

گفته باید برنامه نویسی کنیم ، ولی متوجه نمیشم چجور برنامه نویسی منظورشه یعنی باید با ++ بنویسم یا با خود xml(که بلد نیستم) بنویسم ، ممنون میشم اگه میدونید راهنمایی کنید ، واقعا لطف بزرگی می کنید.

----------


## farsi200

پروژه دانشجویی

----------


## 20fall

مرسی از اینکه مطالبتون رو با ما به اشتراک می زارین ، از سایت ما هم دیدن کنید 
http://20fal.com/

----------

